# Tire fitting velocity p35 29er



## supper15fiets (Nov 27, 2013)

Just a question,
Does a 50-622 tire fit a velocity blunt35 rim?


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 27, 2013)

I believe that to be true


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 27, 2013)

Swalbe Fat Frank has some nice brown with whitewall tires 28-2(50-622) tires,
I am thinking to try them on my mead,they used red /whitewall tires, so i was thinking that this is close but maby o fat for the bike ?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 27, 2013)

622 = 700c or 29". A 29er is just a very wide 700c.


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 27, 2013)

66TigerCat said:


> 622 = 700c or 29". A 29er is just a very wide 700c.




Okay,thanks for explaning it...


----------



## Iverider (Nov 27, 2013)

The fat frank's are a 2" tire where most 28" used 1.5" so you may find them too big. I have 700x38c on my bike and the fit with a comfortable amount of room to spare. There are a fair amount of white or cream tires that are around that size. I'd love to see the fat frank in 38c or continental's retro ride tire.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm going to use Continental Retro tires on my 1899 Iver Johnson safety bicycle.
The safeties have unusually wide front and rear forks.


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 28, 2013)

I saw this evening at a shop the fat franks in real life,
I think it will looks good....but i also saw this tire,this is a dutch old brand tire in a 47-622
http://www.blitzrad.de/rezension-vredestein-retro/


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 28, 2013)

Those are really cool!
Wish I understood the Dutch language.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 28, 2013)

23 euros each, plus 25 euros for shipping from here:
http://en.hollandbikeshop.com/bicyc...edestein-tire-28x1-75-retro-white-reflection/
It would be nice to find a US source.


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 28, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


>





And there cheap...


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 28, 2013)

That looks really good.


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 28, 2013)

I ordered the Vredestein tires there $20 ea, the only thing is that you have to peel of the reflectionstrip...


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 30, 2013)

Got the tires today,but i don't want to think in balloontire wide,
But what are the measures of originele tires?
Fat franks are to wide ?
I think these tires are a bit o small, but i could be wrong,i peeled of the reflection strip,
Maby that will make the tire more one...but then again i have to see it on my mead but i don't have the velocity rims jet, where can i get those?


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 30, 2013)

....back from the bikeshop,
And i saw the fat frank's in real life,
I think there the ones i am looking for, the whitewall/brown treath are coming close to the white/red that mead used.
So if someone wants the vredesteins, i will sell them for $50 shipped!


----------



## Ranger Dan (Nov 30, 2013)

supper15fiets said:


> ....back from the bikeshop,
> And i saw the fat frank's in real life,
> I think there the ones i am looking for, the whitewall/brown treath are coming close to the white/red that mead used.
> So if someone wants the vredesteins, i will sell them for $50 shipped!




Ronald, if the offer is for both tires at the price, I'll be happy to take them off your hands.  (They're the 47-622 size, yes?)

I'll post a PM presently with my shipping details.  Thank you, sir!


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 30, 2013)

Ranger Dan said:


> Ronald, if the offer is for both tires at the price, I'll be happy to take them off your hands.  (They're the 47-622 size, yes?)
> 
> I'll post a PM presently with my shipping details.  Thank you, sir!




Ok great! Yes both!
Mail me r.vijsma1@chello.nl

Btw if someone need these tires i'll be happy to help, but the the price is a little bit higer in the total


----------

